# New loft in the making



## 808flyer (Jan 20, 2012)

Howzit,
Been a while since I've posted but I have been on checking post daily. Anyways been training my young bird team to include myself which has been alot of work but a great enjoyment. I've decided to build a new loft to house old birds, as I've been given a few pairs of birds to breed for myself this year. Still have alot more to complete. The loft is 8x16, with two 6x8 sections for cocks and hens and a 4x8 section for feed and supplies. It has a galvanized expanded metal floor with drawers for easy clean-up. Still need to finish the aviary, the nest boxes for both sections and paint. Just felt like sharing my progress. I'd like to thank everyone for all the help and information provided so far. I hope to have a fun and maybe even successful season.
Thanks for looking,
Keoni

P.S. I'm no carpenter, so go easy on me.....lol. Everything I've learned when it comes to swinging a hammer has been from being an Infantryman in the Army which doesn't amount to a whole lot. 
More pics to follow in the next week or so as I get it completed.


----------



## omanlover (Apr 16, 2010)

Keoni

Its going to be a very nice loft after the hard work you but on it to make it nice and suitable for your birds.

Wishing you a successful season.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking loft. I wasn't aware that carpentry was a second M.O.S to infantry 
Either way, you're doing a great job. Have a great season.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Its huge and great start. It will be one of the best for sure.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Oddly enough I built almost the same size loft ! (Mine is 14 X 8 and still needs some work).

It's the same design though, and I'm curious as to what you will be doing on the front? I have wire mesh on the front where the platform is and just a bit worried if rain will get in if there is a wind?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow that looks great! Makes me wish I was still at that stage. New construction excites me, lol. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Your loft looks fabulous. I really like the floor. Where did you buy the flooring?. I'd also like to see the drawers when you are further along. Very, very nice.


----------



## 808flyer (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks everybody for checking it out. I really appreciate the kind remarks. I'm still trying to figure out the design on the front and for nest box in the rear. Once I have It all complete I'll be sure to add a bunch of pictures with more detail of the complete loft. Sorry I double posted this on the racing forum also but was meant for the lofts forum.
Thanks again,
Keoni


----------



## 808flyer (Jan 20, 2012)

The floor was purchased at a local steel company at $125. Per 4x8 sheet. Had to have 3 sheets and I laid 3/4 ply down for floor in storage side. Problem was I framed the floor for 4x8 sheets but after bringing the sheets home realized they were 4'2" x 8'2" so had to grind them down.
Keoni


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Can you walk directly on them rather than keeping your steps on the joists?


----------



## 808flyer (Jan 20, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Can you walk directly on them rather than keeping your steps on the joists?


Yes, I've got the joist 2' on center and you can walk every where. It's pretty heavy duty stuff. I weight close to 170 so I'll have to get a few of my bigger friends over to test it out.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

808flyer- your doing an excellent job on your loft. Can't wait to see finished product. I wish you the best in all your new endeavors.- Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great. I like the flooring, i have it in my loft and i weigh 240 lbs and have no problems. Good luck.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That is great, crap I wish I did that now.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Zippy said:


> That is great, crap I wish I did that now.


You could always send me your loft, and start over on a new one!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I guess that is crazy talk, lol.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

looks great .. well done


----------



## 808flyer (Jan 20, 2012)

Greek Boy said:


> 808flyer- your doing an excellent job on your loft. Can't wait to see finished product. I wish you the best in all your new endeavors.- Yours in sport- Nick..


Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I really love that floor. So with my 16 inch on center joists I could have been dancing on that? I really am wondering if I could retrofit that somehow, lol?


----------



## 808flyer (Jan 20, 2012)

Zippy said:


> I really love that floor. So with my 16 inch on center joists I could have been dancing on that? I really am wondering if I could retrofit that somehow, lol?


Oh ya guaranteed you could dance on that... Lol. Just hoping to make it a little easier to maintain.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Zippy said:


> I really love that floor. So with my 16 inch on center joists I could have been dancing on that? I really am wondering if I could retrofit that somehow, lol?


Zippy - Why bother retro-fitting? Just add on another 2 - 3 sections using that flooring. Tell your wife and "neighbor"(s) that it's your hospital, yb, old bird, quarantine loft. Ya know, whatever works to get the job done. Works for me


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

That is one hell of a loft and you should be proud of what you have done there , thanks for sharing and Im sure you will have many years of great enjoyment out of there .


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

As I was mowing today I was looking at the loft thinking that, lol. I have about 75 feet of open yard on that side so it wouldn't take much to add on over time. I subscribed to this thread and am excited to see it progress.


----------

